# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  plasterboarding a laundry

## westcoast

Hi, 
Just a quick one for the gyprockers - I've just had a laundry plasterboarded.  I understood CSR's wet area product would be used throughout but they have used the standard product on the ceiling and one wall is standard as well. 
Can anybody tell me whether there is an an aust standard or other requirement for wet area gyprock to be used.  If not, bearing in mind we plan to stay for a long time is it a big drama, and or is there a fix for it (other than tearing it down) now that its installed and flushed. 
Cheers

----------


## rrobor

I think you are stressing over nothing. The ceiling would always be standard, the only area you would consider different  materials is a wet wall,.  Even then standard plasterboard used to be used there as well. Once painted and if fitted correctly lasts for a lifetime. All my laundry is standard and its been there 35 years without an issue.

----------


## Gooner

:What he said:  Once properly painted there should be no dramas. A good laundry design should be getting rid of steam (e.g. from a dryer, etc) so that it doesn't get overly wet in there. As long as the walls and ceiling are not actually getting "wet" and staying wet for extended periods of time (which shouldn't be happening) then I wouldn't be overly concerned.

----------


## dib

As far as the building code I think you just need a water resistant surface (ie tiles) around the laundry tub ( water proofing membrane under it ?).  So standard plasterboard is fine.  BUT if you had an agreement to use either villaboard or water resistant plasterboard then thats what you should have got.

----------


## Rod Dyson

We only ever use wet area board on the tap wall of the laundry. Your plasterer did the right thing. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## westcoast

Thanks very much for the quick and consistent replies - I'll breath a sigh of relief and start tiling and painting.

----------

